# Weird algae



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have this algae that is only on my Echinodorus 'Ozelot' and my dwarf hair grass. Its not on any other of the plants.

THis algae seems to be a brown slime but when you shake the leaves of the plants, it pollutes the entire tank with debris that looks like dying plant material.

Anyone have any suggestions?

I have 1 bbs for CO2 in a 90g tank. I use the following schedule for fertilizing but havent for a month or so due to hospitilization:

Mon Wed Fri Macros
Tues Thurs Sat Micros and Iron
Sun: water change and no fertilizing

As for the potassium and phosphate nutrients, do I add up each or do I just do one measurement of them?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Post a photo and we'll probably be able to help......


----------



## Fome (Oct 29, 2006)

> THis algae seems to be a brown slime but when you shake the leaves of the plants, it pollutes the entire tank with debris that looks like dying plant material.


Sounds like clado.

I have an infestation too. Lemme know if anything works! 

Edit: probably shouldn't listen to me. Not sure what I'm talkin about


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Clado is green and coarse, not brown or slimy. Sounds like diatoms to me, otos and snails will eat it. It will usually go away on its own after a while.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Fome said:


> Sounds like clado.
> 
> I have an infestation too. Lemme know if anything works!


Try a H2O2 treatment. It worked for 90% of the clado I had. It's coming back slowly, so I have to re-do it, but hopefully it goes away with the next two treatments.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Explain how ah H2O2 treatment works. The only plant thats affected is the amazon sword I have had in the 90g tank for 2 years. I dont want to take the plant out as its probably taken over the whole bottom of the tank with its roots, and I have a layered substrate.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

This sounds a lot like the Blue green 'algae' in my tank, or cyanobacteria. Does it spread back very rapidly in a sheet over substrate and plants after you remove it? e.g. the next day it's back? 
I've set up a post about getting rid of BGA in this forum!

(of course i may be wrong about the colour as i'm colour blind!)


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A photo would be helpful. From your description, diatoms are the most likely. Definitely not clado. If it is so easy to slush around, why not just do a big 'stir' and do a major water change?



> As for the potassium and phosphate nutrients, do I add up each or do I just do one measurement of them?


Just one. When you add KH2PO4, you're adding potassium as well as phophate. The fertilator should calculate both for you with a single entry.



> I dont want to take the plant out as its probably taken over the whole bottom of the tank with its roots, and I have a layered substrate


Yes, a 2 year old sword probably has sent out roots throughout the entirety of your tank.  Sooner or later, you'll have to deal with this. I don't envy you.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I might just hack off most of the leaves that are affected and see where it takes me.


----------

